# Reading > Religious Texts >  What Is Your Favorite Passage, Book, and/or Verse In The Holy Bible?

## Neo_Sephiroth

Mine is Psalm 23. Since this in my first thread I'm not going to drown myself and/or other members of this forum by typing up the whole thing. So I'll just quote one verse from Psalm 23:

Psalm 23:4 "Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me."

I chose Psalm 23 as my favorite because of the meaning of it. Well, it least my interpretation of the meaning. That meaning that I see is that you are completely faithful and hopeful in whatever that you may believe in without a shadow of a doubt in your mind.

In this case, David believes in God.

Everyone needs something to believe in. It's what gives them hope. It's what keeps them going and pushing themselves to continue on with their lives. In the face of danger, if you have hope and not a single doubt in your mind, you will have no fear.

Whether it is God or something or someone else, there must be something that you believe for you to continue to live, move forward, and wake up in the morning. Even though you may not realize it at the moment.

Whew...Was this too much...? I'm not even finished yet...But I'll quit for now...

----------


## Niamh

I like the book of Revelations. Very entertaining.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I like the book of Revelations. Very entertaining.


Care to elaborate on that?  :Biggrin:

----------


## patriotfan_90

Ecclesiastes chapter 3

3:1 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven: 3:2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted; 3:3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; 3:4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; 3:5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; 3:6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; 3:7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; 3:8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.

----------


## Niamh

> Care to elaborate on that?


I studied a poem in secondary school by John Donne called ' At the Round Earths Imagined Corners' and it was based on the book of revelations and for some back round reading i read the book of revelations and found it entertaining. Call me morbid or what ever but any thing about Armagedon grabs my attention. Also in the national Art Gallery of Ireland there in a painting called 'The Opening of the Sixth Seal' by an Irish Artist called Barry thats also based on the end of the world. It is so detailed. I'm not very religious but it is the only part of the Bible that i like.

----------


## patriotfan_90

the book of Revelation is not so much based on ther armageddon, it is more set on what the Lord will do when he returns

----------


## Niamh

> the book of Revelation is not so much based on ther armageddon, it is more set on what the Lord will do when he returns


Well thats what i got from it when i read it. And thats what a nun told me it was about as well.

----------


## patriotfan_90

still, it is supposed to be a book of hope of the coming of the Lord, not a warning that the end is coming

----------


## Niamh

Maybe we have both read different editions of the bible, seeing as some can very slightly.

truth be told i believe you can read it both ways.

----------


## Wintermute

The following is one of my favorite passages because it illustrates the mean-spiritedness found in much of the bible:

A bastard shall not enter into the congregation of the LORD; even to his tenth generation shall he not enter into the congregation of the LORD.

Deu 23:2


And this one, because it pretty much says it all without relying on any silly paranormal stuff:

So in everything, do to others what you would have them do to you, for this sums up the Law and the Prophets.

Matthew 7:12

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Hearing all these different quotes about your favorite passage, book, and/or verse about the Holy Bible is great.

But with all these different readings, something came into my mind...What kind of Holy Bible are you reading?

I prefer the original King James version...You know, with the thou, thine, yea, ye...and whatnot.

But I have my doubts that the "original" version is still not original since the Holy Bible has been changed and translated so many times, not to mention the good possibility of it being incomplete, but I guess the K.J. version is as close as I can get to the original...

Anyway, I prefer to read and see the original work of anything that catches my interests...Or, at least as close as I can get...

Which ain't easy nowadays for the old and famous work such as the Holy Bible among other things...

----------


## brainstrain

I prefer New American Standard version...I usually get lost amongsts the "thou"s "ye"s and "said unto them's.

Truthfully I try to avoid reading the bible, as it tends to put me in a bad mood. But it does have a wonderful moral code, which i will always support. The contradictions have driven me away from it for use as a guide for my life though.

example:
"Thou shalt not murder thy brethren"
"And God struck him dead that very hour"

not exact quote, but i'm sure you'll find something similar. So what, is our amazing 'perfect' god exempt from his own rules?

And sorry, i got off topic again *me? off topic? thats not suprising whatsoever*. Anyway, despite its flaws, I respect the Bible and the ideal it has come to represent. It is the much needed 'perfection', the anchor which holds many families down.

I do not believe in the bible, but I would never try and take it away from the millions of people who need it so desperatley. It is something I have learend to coexsist with.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I prefer New American Standard version...I usually get lost amongsts the "thou"s "ye"s and "said unto them's.
> 
> Truthfully I try to avoid reading the bible, as it tends to put me in a bad mood. But it does have a wonderful moral code, which i will always support. The contradictions have driven me away from it for use as a guide for my life though.
> 
> example:
> "Thou shalt not murder thy brethren"
> "And God struck him dead that very hour"
> 
> not exact quote, but i'm sure you'll find something similar. So what, is our amazing 'perfect' god exempt from his own rules?
> ...


Impressive...I respect and admire your views on the Bible. You are what I would consider a very wise person. You do not hate the Bible nor do you love it, but you do respect it. I like that.

Anyway, you are somewhat of off subject, but I don't think I can ask you to give a favorite passage in the Bible and your translation of the meaning of it. Since, you know, reading the Bible puts you in a bad mood.

----------


## The Jackle

One problem of the king James version is the translation. Sadly the Translation was done by men with crude Hebrew, plus the fact Hebrew grammar and structure does not convert well into the Elizabethan English. Also some of the texts where translated from Latin. Hebrew to Latin to English does not make for accurate translations from the original script. Anyway my favourite quote, the well used and published from the book of St James 



> for god so loved the world , he gave his only son

----------


## brainstrain

Yes, sorry, I have a bad habit of doing that. I really am trying to be more focused ^_^

And, despite that fact that it puts me in a bad mood when read in large quantities, I DO have some things that I like. The parables, for instance. There are a few that, even after being analyzed by my church's preacher, make no sense at all, but most I find fascinating.

I've always wondered if Jesus just made those up off the top of his head, or had been thinking them up for a few millinea. 

The parable of the prodigal son is great, has a strong theme. Besides telling us not to be impatient (if he had waited till his father died to get the money he would have had the experience to spend it wisely), it gives a strong example of forgiveness. Even after squandering his money, the father welcomes with a glorious feast the return of his progidal son (pardon my spelling, i've been in the car all day. my brain isn't working quite right).

There are a few other parables i like...I'll post them later if i think of any. Oh yes, the one with the farmer who sows seeds in all different types of land. Its one of the few lesson subjects i can stay awake through.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

There are so many, but off the top of my head . . .

2Tim 1:7 
For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but of power, of love and self-discipline

and the whole love chapter

1Corinthians 13

as well as the faith chapter

Hebrews 11

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Hey about the whole meaning of the book of revelations, I don't mean to presume to know the 'right' answer or something, but wouldn't/couldn't it be both??? Isn't it both??? You can't have something new, unless there 'was' something old, right? Taken from the version of Revelation that I am reading . . .
Revelation 21;1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth. The first heaven and the first earth disappeared . . .
Revelation 21:5 . . . "And now I make all things new!"

Could be . . .

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Deuteronomy 23:15 If a slave runs away from his owner and comes to you for protection, do not send him back. He may live in any of your towns that he chooses, and you are not to treat him harshly.

Deuteronomy 23:7 . . . Do not despise the Egyptians; you once lived in their land

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> One problem of the king James version is the translation. Sadly the Translation was done by men with crude Hebrew, plus the fact Hebrew grammar and structure does not convert well into the Elizabethan English. Also some of the text’s where translated from Latin. Hebrew to Latin to English does not make for accurate translations from the original script. Anyway my favourite quote, the well used and published from the book of St James


Yes...Yes...I know. If only I can go back in time to see what really happened with the production of the Bible. Anyway, I did mention that the K.J. version was as close as I can get to the original. For me to go a little deeper, I plan to learn those languages that you've mentioned.




> Yes, sorry, I have a bad habit of doing that. I really am trying to be more focused ^_^
> 
> And, despite that fact that it puts me in a bad mood when read in large quantities, I DO have some things that I like. The parables, for instance. There are a few that, even after being analyzed by my church's preacher, make no sense at all, but most I find fascinating.
> 
> I've always wondered if Jesus just made those up off the top of his head, or had been thinking them up for a few millinea. 
> 
> The parable of the prodigal son is great, has a strong theme. Besides telling us not to be impatient (if he had waited till his father died to get the money he would have had the experience to spend it wisely), it gives a strong example of forgiveness. Even after squandering his money, the father welcomes with a glorious feast the return of his progidal son (pardon my spelling, i've been in the car all day. my brain isn't working quite right).
> 
> There are a few other parables i like...I'll post them later if i think of any. Oh yes, the one with the farmer who sows seeds in all different types of land. Its one of the few lesson subjects i can stay awake through.


It's amazing, ain't it? How one book can have so many wonderful teachings of living life. Hmm...I'm pretty sure Jesus just came up with those things off the top of his head. Lord knows I do...




> Hey about the whole meaning of the book of revelations, I don't mean to presume to know the 'right' answer or something, but wouldn't/couldn't it be both??? Isn't it both??? You can't have something new, unless there 'was' something old, right? Taken from the version of Revelation that I am reading . . .
> Revelation 21;1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth. The first heaven and the first earth disappeared . . .
> Revelation 21:5 . . . "And now I make all things new!"
> 
> Could be . . .


You must be talking about Niamh and patriotfan90 comments on the Book of Revelation, right? Well, I'm not sure...The coming of the Savior or the end of the world...Possibly both...? Anyway, I guess it depends on the person translating the reading of it.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

"And the truth shall set you free."

It's a paraphrase, and I can't find the passage, I'm afraid.

----------


## mtpspur

To Cuppajoe 9---Using the King James version of the Bible--your paraphrase is I believe from John 8:32: "'And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free." This should be read in conjunction with verse 31 if I may suggest.

vs 31: Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;

vs 32: And ye shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free.

Hope this helps.

Rich (but I'm really poor)

----------


## Logos

> "And the truth shall set you free."
> 
> It's a paraphrase, and I can't find the passage, I'm afraid.


The site has a fully searchable online King James Bible  :Smile: 
http://www.online-literature.com/bible/bible.php
It seems that the search works best when you enter only 1 (one) word a time (the more unique the better of course)
.
.

----------


## Niamh

> Hey about the whole meaning of the book of revelations, I don't mean to presume to know the 'right' answer or something, but wouldn't/couldn't it be both??? Isn't it both??? You can't have something new, unless there 'was' something old, right? Taken from the version of Revelation that I am reading . . .
> Revelation 21;1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth. The first heaven and the first earth disappeared . . .
> Revelation 21:5 . . . "And now I make all things new!"
> 
> Could be . . .


I've just been looking through what i know and it _can_ be read either way.

Also for anyone whos interested, on the Tymphanum of the west facade of Autun Cathedral in france, Gisselbertus carved his impressions of 'The last Judgement' also known as the weighing of the souls. Its a fine example of romanesque religious sculpture.

----------


## Pendragon

Many of my favorites have already been posted: 

Psalms 23
1 Corinthians 13
Hebrews 11
Ecclesiastics 12

I love the short book of Jude, it has a powerful message, some knowledge of the original wording may be required in places, but the KJV is close.

Job is a favorite book for people like myself who suffer daily with things others sometimes cannot understand.

The Parables of Jesus. A simple story told to illustrate a great fact will stick with the people a long time. Jesus knew this, and often asked them to solve the story. That way they learned the lesson and could not deny it, they had said so themselves!

Revelation.

God bless.

----------


## Mary Sue

"When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things. For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known. And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity. "
---St. Paul in his first letter to the Corinthians, chapter 13, verses 11-13. (King James Version)

"Tyger Tyger, burning bright,
In the forests of the night:
What immortal hand or eye
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?"
---William Blake

"I reached out a hand from under the blankets and rang the bell for Jeeves.
'Good evening, Jeeves.'
'Good morning, sir.' "
---First few lines of The Code of the Woosters by P.G. Wodehouse

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> "And the truth shall set you free."
> 
> It's a paraphrase, and I can't find the passage, I'm afraid.


Yo...mtpspur got it right, cuppajoe!

*K.J. ver.* _St John 8:32_ "And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free."




> To Cuppajoe 9---Using the King James version of the Bible--your paraphrase is I believe from John 8:32: "'And ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make you free." This should be read in conjunction with verse 31 if I may suggest.
> 
> vs 31: Then said Jesus to those Jews which believed on him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed;
> 
> vs 32: And ye shall know the truth and the truth shall make you free.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rich (but I'm really poor)


Rich...But I'm really poor...? Hmm...Well...How 'bout this...I sleep in a closet...




> The site has a fully searchable online King James Bible 
> http://www.online-literature.com/bible/bible.php
> It seems that the search works best when you enter only 1 (one) word a time (the more unique the better of course)
> .
> .


Cool...One of the Mods posted on my thread...Yeah...How cool is that? Not just any Mod too...It's Logos...It even say so under her avatar, man! Moderator! Hmm...I wonder if she labels everything...




> I've just been looking through what i know and it _can_ be read either way.
> 
> Also for anyone whos interested, on the Tymphanum of the west facade of Autun Cathedral in france, Gisselbertus carved his impressions of 'The last Judgement' also known as the weighing of the souls. Its a fine example of romanesque religious sculpture.


Oh...France! Fear not, I'm heading in that direction...Planning to, at least...Not to mention Italy...




> Many of my favorites have already been posted: 
> 
> Psalms 23
> 1 Corinthians 13
> Hebrews 11
> Ecclesiastics 12
> 
> I love the short book of Jude, it has a powerful message, some knowledge of the original wording may be required in places, but the KJV is close.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not surprised of all the quotes that you said were your favorites as well...But maybe you might have a different interpretation of it then the others...? Like, my interpretation of what Psalm 23 means to me...Might be different from yours...?




> "When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things. For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known. And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity. "
> ---St. Paul in his first letter to the Corinthians, chapter 13, verses 11-13. (King James Version)
> 
> "Tyger Tyger, burning bright,
> In the forests of the night:
> What immortal hand or eye
> Could frame thy fearful symmetry?"
> ---William Blake
> 
> ...


The St. Paul quote from the Bible...I like that.

William Blake...Well, I like how he does his poetry and the artwork for it...Since only the poet really knows the true meaning of his own work...Incorporating his own artwork to it is...How you say...Awesome...? Yes, awesome...Indeed...

I've never read the last one...

----------


## mtpspur

To Neo Sephiroth---The Rich (but I'm really poor) thing started awhile back at AAA when a different AAA Club would call Dispatch to discuss a towing call and they would like a first name of the dispatcher they talked to in order to assign praise/blame or whatever in case the calls goes badly.

Out of my usual boredom for this sort of buck passing (though knowing who I talked to has saved the day occassionally) I gave them the short version of my formal name Richard and added 'But I'mreally poor, you know poor wages, poor morale, poor attitude. This generally gets a laugh and has been somewhat of an icebreaker especially when 2 AAA clubs are not on the same page about a call.

Rich (and I really don't have any money to speak of--ask my kids)

----------


## fisherofmen

fav verse - Proverbs 31:30
essentially...
"Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting, but a woman who fears the Lord is to be praised"

----------


## dumwitliteratur

"Do not be misled. Bad associations spoil useful habits.Wake up to soberness in a righteous way and do not practice sin, for some are without knowledge of God. I am speaking to move YOU to shame." 1 Corinthians 15:33 & 34

----------


## Bookworm89

Philippians 4:13 - I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.

----------


## Tenacious

Psalms 37:4 "Delight your self in the lord and he will give you the desires of your heart." The Psalms are amazing as they were proven in the bible when recited to calm the soul and fend of evil spirits, if anyone is interested check out the song by Boney M titled "By the Rivers of Babylon" the lyrics are based on certain scriptures in the book of Psalms.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> "Do not be misled. Bad associations spoil useful habits.Wake up to soberness in a righteous way and do not practice sin, for some are without knowledge of God. I am speaking to move YOU to shame." 1 Corinthians 15:33 & 34





> Philippians 4:13 - I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me.





> Psalms 37:4 "Delight your self in the lord and he will give you the desires of your heart." The Psalms are amazing as they were proven in the bible when recited to calm the soul and fend of evil spirits, if anyone is interested check out the song by Boney M titled "By the Rivers of Babylon" the lyrics are based on certain scriptures in the book of Psalms.


 :FRlol:  Well, it's nice to have some life back in a thread that I started.

Yo! dumwitliteratur! Bookworm! Got a story with those Bible quotes? Must have a history of some kind to remember something like that. :Biggrin:  

Tenacious...Thinking about it...You're right. Psalms are amazing. Especially the part about calming of souls and fending off evil spirits.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

"The Lord is my refuge and strength, an ever present help in times of trouble."

I'm pretty sure it's in Psalms but I just blanked on where 

I also like these next ones . . .

James 3:5-12
Likewise, the tongue is a small part of the body, but it makes great boasts. Consider what a great forest is set on fire by a small spark. 6 The tongue also is a fire, a world of evil among the parts of the body. It corrupts the whole person, sets the whole course of one's life on fire, and is itself set on fire by hell. 

7 All kinds of animals, birds, reptiles and sea creatures are being tamed and have been tamed by human beings, 8 but no one can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison. 

9 With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse human beings, who have been made in God's likeness. 10 Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers and sisters, this should not be. 11 Can both fresh water and salt water flow from the same spring? 12 My brothers and sisters, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water. 

and . . .

I Corinthians 1:27-31
27 But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong. 28 God chose the lowly things of this world and the despised thingsand the things that are notto nullify the things that are, 29 so that no one may boast before him. 30 It is because of him that you are in Christ Jesus, who has become for us wisdom from Godthat is, our righteousness, holiness and redemption. 31 Therefore, as it is written: "Let those who boast boast in the Lord."

as well as . . . 

I Timothy 1:15-17
15 Here is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance: Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinnersof whom I am the worst. 16 But for that very reason I was shown mercy so that in me, the worst of sinners, Christ Jesus might display his immense patience as an example for those who would believe in him and receive eternal life. 17 Now to the King eternal, immortal, invisible, the only God, be honor and glory for ever and ever. Amen. 

I find those last two so very reassuring and I find the first one an important reminder to be very careful about what I say . . . sometimes they 'say' other things to me but that's usually how they 'speak' to me


Oh, btw, fisherofmen, I love that one too, it reminds me not to worry about what's NOT in the mirror  :Wink:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Hmm...I'll find where it's at, Gimmy.

----------


## Bookworm89

Well, in hard times (exhausting work or school, usually), I just repeat that verse to myself and push through.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

I found it!!!

Psalms 46:1

It reads a little different in the King James version I was doing my search in, but I found it  :Smile: 

Thanks for looking Neo Sephiroth  :Biggrin:

----------


## botkin

1 Corinthians 15: 51-55

Listen, I tell you a mystery: We will not all sleep, but we will all be changed in a flash, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, the dead will be raised imperishable, and we will be changed. For the perishable must clothe itself with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality. When the perishable has been clothed with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality, then the saying that is written will come true: "Death has been swallowed up in victory."
"Where, O death, is your victory? 
Where, O death, is your sting?"

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Well, in hard times (exhausting work or school, usually), I just repeat that verse to myself and push through.


 :FRlol:  Well, don't we all have that problem? Everybody gotta have something to push 'em through.




> I found it!!!
> 
> Psalms 46:1
> 
> It reads a little different in the King James version I was doing my search in, but I found it 
> 
> Thanks for looking Neo Sephiroth


 :FRlol:  Yeah...I was looking...Well, about to look for it, at least. :Biggrin:  But I guess you got there first. :Tongue:  




> 1 Corinthians 15: 51-55
> 
> Listen, I tell you a mystery: We will not all sleep, but we will all be changed in a flash, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, the dead will be raised imperishable, and we will be changed. For the perishable must clothe itself with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality. When the perishable has been clothed with the imperishable, and the mortal with immortality, then the saying that is written will come true: "Death has been swallowed up in victory."
> "Where, O death, is your victory? 
> Where, O death, is your sting?"


Whoa...I like this one. Tongue twister!!! :FRlol:

----------


## JGL57

I've lost the reference but I've always related to the verse, paraphrased something like "Eat, drink and make merry, for tomorrow you die". That seems very sensible.

----------


## littlewing53

favorite scripture is....Psalm 91

he who dwells in the secret place of the most high shall abide under the shadow of the almighty....

introducing myself...first post...hello

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> favorite scripture is....Psalm 91
> 
> he who dwells in the secret place of the most high shall abide under the shadow of the almighty....
> 
> introducing myself...first post...hello


*Gasp*

I am honored that you posted you first post here in this very thread! I say unto you, welcome to Lit-Net! Please, enjoy your stay here. If you should need anything, don't hesitate to ask.




> I've lost the reference but I've always related to the verse, paraphrased something like "Eat, drink and make merry, for tomorrow you die". That seems very sensible.


Hmm...Yep...Sensible. :Biggrin:

----------


## GimmyDiamond

I would also like to welcome littlewing to LitNet!!!  :Biggrin:  Love the passage btw . . . it's funny how some passages that used to make me uneasy when I started reading the Bible again, have become a comfort since. Hope you enjoy LitNet!

----------


## Wintermute

> favorite scripture is....Psalm 91
> 
> he who dwells in the secret place of the most high shall abide under the shadow of the almighty....
> 
> introducing myself...first post...hello


Hi littlewing, welcome aboard.

I'm anostic and I'm very interested in the things being discussed in this forum. Could I ask, what does this passage mean to you? And why do you like it? Specifically:

What secret place?
Who or what is the 'most high'?

I guess it could mean that no matter how elevated in society one becomes, one is always less than the creator. Is that what it's trying to say? If so, this would seem rather self-evident, no? If there is indeed a universal creator, then by default nothing can be more important than it.

----------


## littlewing53

good morning..thk u'all 4 the nice welcome [smiling]...when yr searching there's always something nice 2b found...

diamond in the ruff..2me scripture has power...the power to heal, cleanse, renew, cover, provide...it is everything n more..never got that until i went back to reading, and reading the bible...that is where you can find him...if my bible gathers dust, i am in big trouble...

wntrbluz, what is an agnostic? yr ? regarding the meaning of this passage...have you read the whole psalm? ...the line that opened my eyes as a new believer ...."...he shall cover thee w/his feathers and under his wings thou shall trust.."...it's verse 4..the veil was lifted from my eyes/heart, his spirit spoke to my spirit...and the mystery was revealed...he, jesus christ, is my savior for all time...he is everything...what is the secret place...it's his perfect covering, him revealed...liken it to a storm that brews offshore coming in and blowing hard...in the clift of the rocks there is a space that hides from the wind, cold...a shelter, a refuge...the most high, is jesus christ who came as a man to die on the cross 4you, 4me 4everyone to live free from death that he conquered with his resurrection...oh death where is yr sting....

----------


## Wintermute

> wntrbluz, what is an agnostic?


An agnostic is someone who doesn't claim to know for certain what's going on in the universe.




> yr ?


Sorry, I'm uncertain (hehe) what yr means, particularly in this context.




> regarding the meaning of this passage...have you read the whole psalm?


Yep, I have now.




> ...the line that opened my eyes as a new believer ...."...he shall cover thee w/his feathers and under his wings thou shall trust.."...it's verse 4..the veil was lifted from my eyes/heart, his spirit spoke to my spirit...and the mystery was revealed...he, jesus christ, is my savior for all time...he is everything...


Reminds me of a poem--Emiliy Dickinson I think....

Hope is that thing with feathers,
That perches in the soul.

I think we all hope something wonderful is going on in the universe, and that death is not the end of it.





> what is the secret place...it's his perfect covering, him revealed...liken it to a storm that brews offshore coming in and blowing hard...in the clift of the rocks there is a space that hides from the wind, cold...a shelter, a refuge.......


So why is it a secret place? I'm sorry for being so dense, but I just don't get it. I mean I understand about your 'cleft in the rocks' where one can find shelter and how this might be compared to a belief in a paranormal being and the comforth that could bring. But why is it a secret? Again, sorry for being such a goober, but I really want to understand.




> ...the most high, is jesus christ who came as a man to die on the cross 4you, 4me 4everyone to live free from death that he conquered with his resurrection...oh death where is yr sting...


This always bothers me. I still don't understand why, if God is omicient, he didn't anticipate the fact that things were going to go wrong and correct them before having to send someone to get murdered. Why not just do it right in the first place? I've heard all the arguments about free-will, etc., but alas, they make no sense to me.

Perhaps I'm fated to sit atop my fence for a very long time.

----------


## mS_?

> It's amazing, ain't it? How one book can have so many wonderful teachings of living life.



That's not true. If anything the Bible teaches us many things that are severely untrue.

Exodus 21:7 says its ok to sell your daughter into slavery

Exodus 35:2 says anyone working on the sabbath should be put to death

Corinthians 11:14 says if a man has long hair it is a shame unto him and in the next verse that all woman should be covered when praying.

Also the verse people site when saying that a man shall not lie with another man and what not, well if you flip to the next page theres a passage that says that its ok to stone to deat disobedient children.

----------


## Woland

Favorite book is Exodus

----------


## mS_?

Well of course, who doesnt like a book about slavery, death, and racism.

----------


## littlewing53

hello winter...i so dig emily...

Hope is the thing with feathers
That perches in the soul,
And sings the tune without the words,
And never stops at all,

And sweetest in the gale is heard;
And sore must be the storm
That could abash the little bird
That kept so many warm.

I've heard it in the chilliest land
And on the strangest sea;
Yet, never, in extremity,
It asked a crumb of me. 

...goober...[smiling]...haven't heard/seen that word in ages....

...not so much as secret, but hidden....

thrz that WHY question again...2me it's all abt faith in what we can't see and what we hope for...hebrews 11:1...it's a process thru the life i lead...growing, nurturing, learning, understanding, dying, giving way....u mention free will and yr undrstdg and then wonder why god just didn't take over...r we created 2b puppets...it's an eternal argument...it's all abt dying in a physical sense and living in a spiritual sense...i can only speak of my experiences and my thoughts....and it sure aint EZ...black n white...and then thrz gray...left 'n right 'n middle ground...hrz a scripture reflective of sitting on a fence...

Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: Because strait [is] the gate, and narrow [is] the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it...matthew 7:13-14

..not only do i seek wisdom but the understanding of that wisdom...otherwiz it's pearls before swine...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> That's not true. If anything the Bible teaches us many things that are severely untrue.
> 
> Exodus 21:7 says its ok to sell your daughter into slavery
> 
> Exodus 35:2 says anyone working on the sabbath should be put to death
> 
> Corinthians 11:14 says if a man has long hair it is a shame unto him and in the next verse that all woman should be covered when praying.
> 
> Also the verse people site when saying that a man shall not lie with another man and what not, well if you flip to the next page theres a passage that says that its ok to stone to deat disobedient children.


Whoa! Wait a darn minute here. I said "many" not "all" wonderful teachings. :Tongue:  Besides, you shouldn't read just one or two verses and follow it literally and keep it for the rest of your life.

I think some common sense is needed to read the Bible and, not only that, to truly understand the Bible, one must read the whole Bible, not just parts of it.

----------


## JGL57

> ...I think some common sense is needed to read the Bible and, not only that, to truly understand the Bible, one must read the whole Bible, not just parts of it.


As a teenager I read through the KJV - twice. But forget atheists for a sec - how many Christians could say that? - I'm guessing quite a tiny per cent of the flock.

BTW, is anyone here familiar with the Jeffersonian Bible? It's the bible less the bullcrap. Quite a good read - sort of short though.  :FRlol:

----------


## Redzeppelin

I'm partial to Galatians 6:7-9

"Be not deceived; God is not mocked: for whatsoever a man soweth to the flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting. And let us not be weary in well-doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not."

----------


## mS_?

> Whoa! Wait a darn minute here. I said "many" not "all" wonderful teachings. Besides, you shouldn't read just one or two verses and follow it literally and keep it for the rest of your life.
> 
> I think some common sense is needed to read the Bible and, not only that, to truly understand the Bible, one must read the whole Bible, not just parts of it.



Well if its your god and he infallable then how can you pick and choose the passages you want, I'm veering a little off topic here i feel.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Well if its your god and he infallable then how can you pick and choose the passages you want, I'm veering a little off topic here i feel.


Well, maybe you're veering a little off topic.

This thread was created so that people can speak about their favorite passage, book, and/or verse in the Holy Bible. Also, it's to tell about why it's so important or, at least, why they remember that particular passage. Is it meaningful to them in some ways and so on?

But, anyway, back to what you were saying. If you were speaking to me directly, I never did say anything about "my god" or "infallible". 

I think there's another thread in which you can talk about this stuff. If there's not, you can create one. Just remember to keep to the rules, please. I ain't a moderator or anything, just a nice guy who likes to keep the peace. :Biggrin:  

If you wish to continue this topic and/or discussion with me, send me a private message.

----------


## AdoreroDio

> Ecclesiastes chapter 3
> 
> 3:1 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven: 3:2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted; 3:3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; 3:4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; 3:5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; 3:6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; 3:7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; 3:8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.


This is my favorite as well, but I also like the verses further on, Ecclesiastes 3:9-14 What does the worker gain from his toil? I have seen the burden God has laid on men. He has made everything beautiful in its time. He has also set eternity in the hearts of men; yet they cannot fathom what God has done from beginning to end. I know that there is nothing better for men than to be happy and do good while they live. That everyone may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all his toilthis is the gift of God. I know that everything God does will endure forever; nothing can be added to it and nothing taken from it. God does it so that men will revere him.

It is such a beautiful chapter and always puts things in perspective for me. When I am having a hard time I read this verse and know that good is coming and that the bad will work out to be beautiful.

----------


## kilted exile

First some background, when I was growing up in Scotland I was a member of the "Boys Brigade" which is an organisation similar to the Cadets with the only difference being that it is linked to the church. I owe a lot to that organisation, and feel it has had some impact on how I turned out. The object of the boys brigade is the advancement of Christ's kingdom among boys and the promotion of habits of obedience, discipline, reverence, self respect and all that tends towards a true christian manliness. The advancement of Christ's kingdomdidnt quite stick with me, but the other qualities are still there nonetheless. In my last year before leaving I attained the Queen's badge (highest award possible in the organisation). This included a variety of leadership, team-building, and outdoor courses including a list of questions to be answered - one of which was what is your favourite verse? & why?

This was my answer at 17:

"My favourite verse in the bible is Matthew Chapter 6, verse 24: "No one can be a slave of 2 masters he will hate one and love the other; he will be loyal to one and despise the other. You can't serve both God and money." I like this verse as it reminds me that there is so much more to life than money,things like friendship, trust & God."

My answer at 25, is still the same verse and for similar reasons except for the reference to God at the end of it.

----------


## Redzeppelin

> Well if its your god and he infallable then how can you pick and choose the passages you want, I'm veering a little off topic here i feel.



Hi there - did you have a favorite passage or story or did you not happen to read the title of this thread before posting in it?

----------


## Justin Morgan

Matthew 24:4-14

4Jesus answered: "Watch out that no one deceives you. 5For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am the Christ,[a]' and will deceive many. 6You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. 7Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8All these are the beginning of birth pains.

9"Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me. 10At that time many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other, 11and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. 12Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold, 13but he who stands firm to the end will be saved. 14And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

----------


## JGL57

Ah, I finally find the verse I referred to in the previous post - here it is, in context:

Ecclesiastes 9:2 - 12

2. All things come alike to all: there is one event to the righteous, and to the wicked; to the good and to the clean, and to the unclean; to him that sacrificeth, and to him that sacrificeth not: as is the good, so is the sinner; and he that sweareth, as he that feareth an oath. 

3. This is an evil among all things that are done under the sun, that there is one event unto all: yea, also the heart of the sons of men is full of evil, and madness is in their heart while they live, and after that they go to the dead. 

4. For to him that is joined to all the living there is hope: for a living dog is better than a dead lion. 

5. For the living know that they shall die: but the dead know not any thing, neither have they any more a reward; for the memory of them is forgotten. 

6. Also their love, and their hatred, and their envy, is now perished; neither have they any more a portion for ever in any thing that is done under the sun. 

7. Go thy way, eat thy bread with joy, and drink thy wine with a merry heart; for God now accepteth thy works. 

8. Let thy garments be always white; and let thy head lack no ointment. 

9. Live joyfully with the wife whom thou lovest all the days of the life of thy vanity, which he hath given thee under the sun, all the days of thy vanity: for that is thy portion in this life, and in thy labour which thou takest under the sun. 

10. Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might; for there is no work, nor device, nor knowledge, nor wisdom, in the grave, whither thou goest. 

11. I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding, nor yet favor to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all. 

12. For man also knoweth not his time: as the fishes that are taken in an evil net, and as the birds that are caught in the snare; so are the sons of men snared in an evil time, when it falleth suddenly upon them.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

John 14

"Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me. In my Father's house are many rooms; if it were not so, I would have told you. I am going there to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am. You know the way to the place where I am going."

_Jesus the Way to the Father_

Thomas said to him, "Lord, we don't know where you are going, so how can we know the way?" 
Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. If you really knew me, you would know my Father as well, From now on, you do know him and have seen him." 
Philip said, "Lord, show us the Father and that will be enough for us."
Jesus answered: "Don't you know me, Philip, even after I have been among you such a long time? Anyone who has seen me has seen the Father. How can you say, 'Show us the Father'? don't you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you are not just my own. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work. Believe me when I say that I am in the Father and the Father is in me; or at least believe on the evidence of the miracles themselves. I tell you the truth, anyone who has faith in me will do what I have been doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father. And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Son may bring glory to the Father. You may ask me anything in my name, and I will do it.

_Jesus Promises the Holy Spirit_
"If you love me, you will obey what I command. And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Counselor to be with you forever- the Spirit of truth. The world cannot accept him, because it neither sees him nor knows him. But you know him, for he lives with you and will be in you. I will not leave you as orphans; I will come to you. Before long, the world will not see me anymore, but you will see me. Because I live, you also will live. On that day you will realize that I am in my Father, and you are in me, and I am in you. Whoever has my commands and obeys them, he is the one who loves me. He who loves me will be loved by my Father, and I too will love him and show myself to him."
Then Judas (not Judas Iscariot) said, "But, Lord, why do you intend to show yourself to us and not to the world?"
Jesus replied, "If anyone loves me, he will obey my teaching. My Father will love him, and we will come to him and make our home with him. He who does not love me will not obey my teaching. These words you hear are not my own; they belong to the Father who sent me.
"All this I have spoken while still with you. But the Counselor, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, will teach you all things and will remind you of everything I have said to you. Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid.
"You heard me say, 'I am going away and I am coming back to you.' If you loved me, you would be glad that I am going to the Father, for the Father is greater than I. I have told you now before it happens, so that when it does happen you will believe. I will not speak with you much longer, for the prince of this world is coming. He has no hold on me, but the world must learn that I love the Father and that I do exactly what my Father has commanded me.
"Come now; let us leave.

_______________________________

Our sermon today in my church was about this chapter and it spoke to me so much I had to share it all with you, quite literally all of it. The reason why, is if you look carefully, IMHO, every question one could have about Jesus is answered here. I obviously don't mean ridiculous questions like , 'how tall was Jesus?' but for those who honestly and earnestly seek to know God and to be in a closer relationship with Him, well here is 'the Way'.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> John 14
> 
> "Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me. In my Father's house are many rooms; if it were not so, I would have told you. I am going there to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am. You know the way to the place where I am going."
> 
> _Jesus the Way to the Father_
> 
> Thomas said to him, "Lord, we don't know where you are going, so how can we know the way?" 
> Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. If you really knew me, you would know my Father as well, From now on, you do know him and have seen him." 
> Philip said, "Lord, show us the Father and that will be enough for us."
> ...


Wow...Looks like you've improved in your writing. :FRlol:  Anyway, this is cool. Looks like you're really enjoying your stay here in Lit-Net. :Biggrin:  

So, how tall do you think Jesus is...? :FRlol:

----------


## one_raven

> Yes...Yes...I know. If only I can go back in time to see what really happened with the production of the Bible. Anyway, I did mention that the K.J. version was as close as I can get to the original. For me to go a little deeper, I plan to learn those languages that you've mentioned.


I couldn't disagree more about the translation of the KJV.

As far as the Old Testament is concerned, you would be MUCH better off with the JPS translation of the Tanakh than the KJV.

I am a firm believer that the New International Version is as close as you can get to the original, actually.
A large part of te reason is the flaws pointed out in the translation process that was taken (that you acknowledged from The Jackle).
There are other problems as well.

Do you know about the New International version and how it was translated?
Have you read it?
You should look into it.




> not to mention the good possibility of it being incomplete


With that in mind, have you read any of the non-canonical books - books that were rejected by the Holy Roman Church?

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I couldn't disagree more about the translation of the KJV.
> 
> As far as the Old Testament is concerned, you would be MUCH better off with the JPS translation of the Tanakh than the KJV.
> 
> I am a firm believer that the New International Version is as close as you can get to the original, actually.
> A large part of te reason is the flaws pointed out in the translation process that was taken (that you acknowledged from The Jackle).
> There are other problems as well.
> 
> Do you know about the New International version and how it was translated?
> ...


I've heard about the New International version...And even read it a little. But I kind of stop reading since it wasn't "old school"...You know, the old tongue? But eventually, I'll read it.

As for how it was translated...I have no clue. Please, do tell... :Biggrin:  




> With that in mind, have you read any of the non-canonical books - books that were rejected by the Holy Roman Church?


I've seen and watched tons of documentaries about this subject. I know that they were some books that was rejected and neglected for reasons that it might cause some confusion and chaos among the people of the faith. But I've never read any of it...At least, I don't think I did. If I can get my hands on 'em, I would read 'em.

----------


## one_raven

More than 100 scholars from six English-speaking countries, as well as editors and English stylists, worked on the NIV. The scholars represented more than 20 denominations. 

In the 17th century, King James translators worked from the Erasmus Greek text of the New Testament. Erasmus had six Greek manuscripts from which to work. NIV translators work from more than 5,000 complete or partial manuscripts and papyri.

It took 10 years to complete the NIV translation. The process started in 1968 and finished in 1978. This does not include more than 10 years of planning before 1968.

The system for editing each book is one of the distinctive features of the NIV. The procedure was as follows:

Initial Translation TeamIntermediate Editorial CommitteeGeneral Editorial CommitteeStylist and CriticsExecutive Committee (or Committee on Bible Translation)Final Stylistic ReviewExecutive Committee's Final Reading
The NIV was created and is maintained with the mandate to accurately and faithfully translate the original Greek, Hebrew, and Aramaic biblical texts into clearly understandable English.

The NIV is the most widely accepted contemporary Bible translation today. More people today buy the NIV Bible than any other English-language translation.

More Information Here

----------


## andave_ya

fascinating thread, Neo. I'll definitely keep visiting.

Here's mine. 




> For I am persuaded that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities nor powers, nor things present nor things to come, nor height nor depth, nor any other created thing, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


 Romans 8:38-39

----------


## Matt the Man

...Whenever God rains down destruction. It shows God's true colors, me thinks.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> More than 100 scholars from six English-speaking countries, as well as editors and English stylists, worked on the NIV. The scholars represented more than 20 denominations. 
> 
> In the 17th century, King James translators worked from the Erasmus Greek text of the New Testament. Erasmus had six Greek manuscripts from which to work. NIV translators work from more than 5,000 complete or partial manuscripts and papyri.
> 
> It took 10 years to complete the NIV translation. The process started in 1968 and finished in 1978. This does not include more than 10 years of planning before 1968.
> 
> The system for editing each book is one of the distinctive features of the NIV. The procedure was as follows:
> 
> Initial Translation TeamIntermediate Editorial CommitteeGeneral Editorial CommitteeStylist and CriticsExecutive Committee (or Committee on Bible Translation)Final Stylistic ReviewExecutive Committee's Final Reading
> ...


Interesting...Interesting...This reply has been long overdue. Sorry 'bout that. :Tongue:  

Anyway, I will eventuall read the whole different translations of the Bible and do some cross refrencing. But, until I find or have the time, I'll stick with K.J. version.

I just really like 'em old school style. It may not be as accurate as the others but it's impact is great.

You see, I don't know about you guys but, the new translations for easy reading and understanding just doesn't have as much impact on me as the K.J.V.

When a word sounds different the impact of that word is affected.

For example, take Psalm 23:4 in the NIRV (New International Reader's Version): "Even though I walk 
through the darkest valley, 
I will not be afraid. 
You are with me. 
Your shepherd's rod and staff 

K.J.V. Psalm 23:4 "Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me."

Both are the same verse, just worded differently. I don't know, I just like 'em old school, I guess. But the NIRV or any of the other newly translated version just doesn't appeal to me.

It's the impact of it. The new translated version just doesn't seem to hit you as hard as the K.J.V.

----------


## watkinsguy

> ...Whenever God rains down destruction. It shows God's true colors, me thinks.


Hi Matt, if you don't have a favorite verse, then please don't post here because in case you are unable to read, the thread is titled What is your favorite passage,book,or verse of the Bible. not lets blast christianity. Thanks and have a nice day

----------


## Uncle Lar

*"Open Thou mine eyes,
that I may behold wondrous
things out of Thy law."*
(Psalm 119:18, King James Version)

To me, this Bible
Verse suggests a desire
to know God better.

This Bible Verse reads
well in Prose and Haiku, in
my lay opinion!

*Hallelujah!*

*Amen.*

Sincerely,

Uncle Lar

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Ephesians 6:10-20

God's Armour
Finally, let the Lord make you strong. Depend on his mightly power. Put on all of God's armour. Then you can stand firm against the devil's evil plans. Our fight is not against human beings. It is against the rulers, the authorities and the powers of this dark world. it is against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly world.
So put on all of God's armour. Evil days will come. But you will be able to stand up to anything. And after you have done everything you can, you will still be standing.
So stand firm. Put on the belt of truth around your waist. Put the armour of godliness on your chest. Wear on your feet what will prepare you to tell the good news of peace. Also, pick up the shield of faith. With it you can put out all of the flaming arrows of the eveil one. Put on the helmet of salvation. And take the sword of the Holy Spirit. The sword is God's word.
At all times, pray by the power of the Spirit. Pray all kinds of prayers. Be watchful, so that you can pray. Always keep on praying for all of God's people. Pray also for me. Pray that when I open my mouth, the right words will be given to me. Then I can be bold as I tell the mystery of the good news. Because of the good nes, I am being held by chains as the Lord's messenger. So pray that I will be bold as I preach the good news. That's what I should do.

_________________________________________________

I love this passage. It's so inspiring and hopeful and uplifting! It is also a good reminder to be fearless when declaring the gospel even as we are bound by chains (any kind of chains). God Bless!

----------


## Reepicheep

first epistle of Saint John Chaper Four Verses Seven and Eight

Beloved, let us love one another: for love is of God; and every one that loveth is born of God, and knoweth God. 8 He that loveth not knoweth not God; for God is love.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I figure I would put up a passage of friend's favorite.

*Proverbs 3:5-6

5 Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.

6 In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.* 
Said it gave him hope. Same goes for me.

----------


## ELizabeth McC

> ...in case you are unable to read, the thread is titled What is your favorite passage,book,or verse of the Bible. not lets blast christianity.


Where is the latter thread? I can't find it? :Confused:

----------


## linz

(Job, Job, and Job)

----------


## JGL57

> Hi Matt, if you don't have a favorite verse, then please don't post here because in case you are unable to read, the thread is titled What is your favorite passage,book,or verse of the Bible. not lets blast christianity. Thanks and have a nice day


Fine and dandy, EXCEPT in the OP, after a listing of a favorite bible verse the poster includes some philosophical speculation, thus I think we are all entitled to address these comments (see last two full paragraphs of the OP below): 




> ...Everyone needs something to believe in. It's what gives them hope. It's what keeps them going and pushing themselves to continue on with their lives. In the face of danger, if you have hope and not a single doubt in your mind, you will have no fear.
> 
> Whether it is God or something or someone else, there must be something that you believe for you to continue to live, move forward, and wake up in the morning. Even though you may not realize it at the moment...


I agree with NS here. There are a lot of “somethings” and “someone elses” to believe in. There are other holy books and philosophies that speak to many people in a way that christianity does not, e.g., Hinduism, Buddhism, Zoroastrianism, Baha’ism, etc. 

Perhaps a thread should be started on one’s favorite verse, scripture, aphorism, or teachings from whatever philosophy, religious or secular, and not just from the christian bible. That might be less boring than this thread, methinks.

----------


## Scheherazade

*JGL,

If you do not find the contents of this particular thread intersting enough, you do not have to read or post here. And you can always start another thread.*

----------


## Unbeliever

I've always like Ecclesiastes a lot, as it seems to me to come closer than the other books to actually saying something true.

----------


## Unbeliever

One of my favorite verses is the one I refer to as "the Cretian paradox":

Titus 1:12
"One of themselves, [even] a prophet of their own, said, The Cretians [are] alway liars, evil beasts, slow bellies."

----------


## weepingforloman

I believe the "always" is hyperbole, as it so often is.

----------


## Unbeliever

Well, perhaps. I don't mean "always" in the sense of the entirety of eternity past, but I've been reading the Bible since I was able to read, at about 4 years, and since that time I've preferred Ecclesaistes to any of the other books in the Bible.

I hope that clarifies my previous reply.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Just a little one but a good reminder . . .  :Smile: 

Jude 22
Show mercy to those who doubt.

Sometimes it's easy to get upset and start to lecture someone, when maybe all they really need is for someone to be merciful . . . hopefully we all remember what that is.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

The pastor of my church died from pancreatic cancer at the age of 49 last year in November. His parents in New York still send money to the church despite this and with their tithe/donation was a little letter and at the end they had this passage:

*Philippians 4:6-8
Don't worry about anything. Instead, tell God about everything. Ask and pray. Give thanks to him. Then God's peace will watch over your hearts and your minds because you belong to Christ Jesus. God's peace can never be completely understood. Finally, my brothers and sisters, always think about what is true. Think about what is noble, right and pure. Think about what is lovely and worthy of respect. If anything is excellent or worthy of praise, think about those kinds of things.*

I am continually awed by believers such as this. It is not for lack of care that they can quote a passage which says not to worry about anything, I know, I watched them, hugged them, spoke with them during his fight with cancer and . . . I can assure you that their love is genuine and it is because they know where this love comes from, because they know it is from God and know all the ways they are blessed that they can quote such a passage. Not only is it evidence of their faith but offered as an encouraging reminder to other believers, something often mentioned in the Bible. I can only hope and pray that I will be such a believer some day, giving, forgiving, and loving. (Encouragement is why I share all and not just the passage  :Smile:  )

----------


## nomoredrama28

eziekiel 37. "The Valley of Dry Bones"

The Valley of Dry Bones 
1 The hand of the LORD was upon me, and he brought me out by the Spirit of the LORD and set me in the middle of a valley; it was full of bones. 2 He led me back and forth among them, and I saw a great many bones on the floor of the valley, bones that were very dry. 3 He asked me, "Son of man, can these bones live?" 
I said, "O Sovereign LORD, you alone know." 
4 Then he said to me, "Prophesy to these bones and say to them, 'Dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! 5 This is what the Sovereign LORD says to these bones: I will make breath [a] enter you, and you will come to life. 6 I will attach tendons to you and make flesh come upon you and cover you with skin; I will put breath in you, and you will come to life. Then you will know that I am the LORD.' " 

7 So I prophesied as I was commanded. And as I was prophesying, there was a noise, a rattling sound, and the bones came together, bone to bone. 8 I looked, and tendons and flesh appeared on them and skin covered them, but there was no breath in them. 

9 Then he said to me, "Prophesy to the breath; prophesy, son of man, and say to it, 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: Come from the four winds, O breath, and breathe into these slain, that they may live.' " 10 So I prophesied as he commanded me, and breath entered them; they came to life and stood up on their feeta vast army. 

11 Then he said to me: "Son of man, these bones are the whole house of Israel. They say, 'Our bones are dried up and our hope is gone; we are cut off.' 12 Therefore prophesy and say to them: 'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: O my people, I am going to open your graves and bring you up from them; I will bring you back to the land of Israel. 13 Then you, my people, will know that I am the LORD, when I open your graves and bring you up from them. 14 I will put my Spirit in you and you will live, and I will settle you in your own land. Then you will know that I the LORD have spoken, and I have done it, declares the LORD.' "

 :Biggrin:  i like it a LOT. in fact i LOVE ITTTTT. :Smile:

----------


## GimmyDiamond

Titus 3:1-11

_Do What Is Good_

Remind God's people to obey rulers and authorities. Remind them to be ready to do what is good. Tell them not to speak evil things against anyone. Remind them to live in peace. They must consider the needs of others. They must be kind and gentle toward all people.
At one time we too acted like fools. We didn't obey God. We were tricked. We were controlled by all kinds of longings and pleasures. We were full of evil. We wanted what belongs to others People hated us, and we hated one another.
But the kindness and love of God our Saviour appeared. He saved us. It wasn't because of the good things we had done. It was because of his mercy, He saved us by washing away our sins. We were born again. The Holy Spirit gave us new life.
God poured out the Spirit on us freely because of what Jesus Christ our Saviour has done. His grace made us right with God. So now we have received the hope of eternal life as God's children.
You can trust that saying. Those things are important. Treat them that way. Then those who have trusted in God will be careful to commit themselves to doing what is good. Those things are excellent. They are for the good of everyone.
But keep away from foolish disagreements. Don't argue about family histories. Don't make trouble. Don't fight about what the law teaches. Don't argue about things like that. It doesn't do any good. It doesn't help anyone.
Warn people who try to get believers to take sides and seperate into their own little groups. Warn them more than once. After that, have nothing to do with them. You can be sure that people like that are twisted and sinful. Their own actions judge them.

----------


## GimmyDiamond

I Thessalonians 5:16-18

*Always be joyful. Never stop praying. Give thanks in all circumstances for it is God's will for your life in Jesus Christ.*

This passage (as well as 2Tim 1:7 For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline) both hold so much of what God and christianity is to me (or at least ought to be).

It reminds me that it's not about what I do or don't have. Will or won't have. Can and can't do. It reminds me not to worry in that it says 'always be joyful'. It doesn't say be joyful when you win the lottery or when you finish paying off your mortgage or when you finally get your book published or find your mate for life, it says ALWAYS be joyful. It doesn't mean be happy when you lose your job, or find out your mate is cheating, or someone dies . . . it means it is possible to be happy even though these things are happening or have happened. So find that joy, when you look for it, truly look for it, you'll find it in Him. It also says 'never stop praying'. Once again, it isn't just when your world collapses and you want it fixed to bring it to Him, it means always and everything. And when your life is 'perfect' (so to speak), look around you b/c there is most likely someone else whose world is in pieces and really needs your support. And being thankful, I believe with every fibre of my being, that no matter how bad things get there is always, ALWAYS something to be thankful for and this passage cements that belief. If there were times where you COULDN'T be thankful, God would never have told us to be thankful in all circumstances. 
And the ability to be this way (or at least try) comes straight from the one who tells us to be this way, God. For he gave us a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline.

----------


## Redzeppelin

> I Thessalonians 5:16-18
> 
> *Always be joyful. Never stop praying. Give thanks in all circumstances for it is God's will for your life in Jesus Christ.*



Great passage - one that makes it clear that Christianity is not some sort of "comfort blanket" that "weak minded" people need as a sort of "crutch" with which to navigate the stresses of life (as is often charged): no - as C.S. Lewis made clear, much of what the Christian is told to do is _hard_ and very much _against_ human nature.

----------


## weepingforloman

> Well, perhaps. I don't mean "always" in the sense of the entirety of eternity past, but I've been reading the Bible since I was able to read, at about 4 years, and since that time I've preferred Ecclesaistes to any of the other books in the Bible.
> 
> I hope that clarifies my previous reply.


I meant the always in your "paradox," not the always in your Ecc. statement.

----------


## rintrah

Revelation 21:

3 And I heard a great voice out of heaven saying, Behold, the tabernacle of God is with men, and he will dwell with them, and they shall be his people, and God himself shall be with them, and be their God.

4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

----------


## ampoule

> That's not true. If anything the Bible teaches us many things that are severely untrue.
> 
> Exodus 21:7 says its ok to sell your daughter into slavery
> 
> Exodus 35:2 says anyone working on the sabbath should be put to death
> 
> Corinthians 11:14 says if a man has long hair it is a shame unto him and in the next verse that all woman should be covered when praying.
> 
> Also the verse people site when saying that a man shall not lie with another man and what not, well if you flip to the next page theres a passage that says that its ok to stone to deat disobedient children.


But it is also a history book and those things are history. The bible is alive.

----------


## ampoule

As a child, I loved all the exciting stories of Jonah, Noah, Daniel.
As a young girl, I loved the stories of Samson and Delilah and the Book of Ruth.
The Book of Ruth still holds a special place in my heart but one of my other favorites is the mystery that unfolds on the road to Emmaus in Luke 24:13-35. It is after the resurrection and Jesus comes upon two people (one of which could be a woman) walking home, discussing all that had happened. They, of course, do not recognize him. He begins questioning them and they are incredulous that he doesn't seem to know about any of the things that have just transpired. By the time they reach Emmaus it is getting late and the tradition in those times was to not allow even a stranger to go on into the night, so they invited Jesus to stay. It was also the tradition to ask the guest to break the bread and it is at that moment, when Jesus broke the bread and they recognized him that I absolutely love. Jesus also disappeared at that point. 
It happens all the time. We see someone we might recognize, but from where, when, what is his or her name? And then a small gesture or word will bring it all flooding back and we remember, and are usually happy.
Many of us naughty Christians forget who Jesus is on our own personal walks but something, a word, a song, a breeze, a mountain, a bird, a friend, can bring it all flooding back, and we remember, and are usually happy.

----------


## browneyedbailey

Revalations 22:21. I'm making ya'll look this one up.

----------


## Metanoia

"And the angel of the lord came unto me, snatching me up from my place of slumber. And took me on high, and higher still until we moved to the spaces betwixt the air itself. And he brought me into a vast farmlands of our own midwest. And as we descended, cries of impending doom rose from the soil. One thousand, nay a million voices full of fear. And terror possesed me then. 

And I begged, "Angel of the Lord, what are these tortured screams?" And the angel said unto me, "These are the cries of the carrots, the cries of the carrots! You see, Reverend Maynard, tomorrow is harvest day and to them it is the holocaust." And I sprang from my slumber drenched in sweat like the tears of one million terrified brothers and roared, "Hear me now, I have seen the light! They have a consciousness, they have a life, they have a soul! Damn you! Let the rabbits wear glasses! Save our brothers!" Can I get an amen? Can I get a hallelujah? Thank you Jesus".

----------


## BulletproofDork

My favorite verse is: 1st John 1:7 

"But if we walk in the light as He is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus Christ His Son cleanses us from all sin."

----------


## grace86

Zephaniah 3:15....very special one to me...given at just the right moment

----------


## abs2sweet

without a doubt its Acts 3:6, profound verse if applied correctly.

----------


## mayneverhave

John 11:35

Jesus wept.

----------


## hellsapoppin

The Book of Amos


*Israel was laid waste because of its injustices to the poor and weak.* 


''I will not turn away the punishment ... I will send fire ... to devour the palaces ... they have despised the Lord and not kept the commandments ... because they sold the righteous for silver; and the poor for a pair of shoes. That pant dust on the heads of the poor and turn aside the weak ... and profane my name ... they palaces shalt be spoilt ... I have sent pestilence ... *PREPARE TO MEET THEY GOD* ... Ye who turn justice to wormwood and leave off righteousness from the earth ... 

Foreasmuch as ye trod on the poor ... 

take a bribe ...

turn aside the poor ...

turned judgment into gall ...


*YE SHALL BE CAPTIVE ...

I WILL RISE UP NATIONS AGAINST YOU ...

THEY SHALL AFFLICT YOU ...

THY SONS AND DAUGHTERS SHALL FALL BY THE SWORD ...

YOU WILL DIE IN A POLLUTED LAND ...

YE SHALL SUFFER FLOODS ... FOR THE WATERS OF THE SEA SHALL POUR UPON THEE ...

ALL SINNERS OF MY PEOPLE SHALL DIE BY THE SWORD

*


But how is all this to be prevented?


See Psalm 41:1, 2 and Matthew 25:31 et seq --- the only way to do so is to protect the poor and helpless.

----------


## mrsmtpspur

Mine are Philipians 4:13;"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me." And then Philipians 4:19;"And my God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus." In fact, I like the writings of Paul. He is so practical. And then there are the Psalms, 2 favorites being Psalm 34 and Psalm 121. Have a great night-as ever,Ruth

----------


## happyeverafter

One of my favorites is Jeremiah 29:11-13 "For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart"

I like it because it says that God has a plan for my life even when i'm not walking with him and he will always be there when i turn back to him. 

Also, i enjoy Lamentations 5:20 cuz it asks God why he has forsaken them...and sometimes it does feel like that. And Ecclesiastes 3:1-10 because of what it says about there being a time for everything 

My fave version of the Bible is New Living Translation but i have a NIV 

sorry if i overloaded on the info in this post : )

----------


## aabbcc

1 Corinthias 13, in Latin, how we had to learn it by heart at school. I love it.  :Smile: 

1 Si linguis hominum loquar, et angelorum, caritatem autem non habeam, factus sum velut æs sonans, aut cymbalum tinniens. 
2 Et si habuero prophetiam, et noverim mysteria omnia, et omnem scientiam: et si habuero omnem fidem ita ut montes transferam, caritatem autem non habuero, nihil sum. 
3 Et si distribuero in cibos pauperum omnes facultates meas, et si tradidero corpus meum ita ut ardeam, caritatem autem non habuero, nihil mihi prodest.

4 Caritas patiens est, benigna est. Caritas non æmulatur, non agit perperam, non inflatur, 
5 non est ambitiosa, non quærit quæ sua sunt, non irritatur, non cogitat malum, 
6 non gaudet super iniquitate, congaudet autem veritati: 
7 omnia suffert, omnia credit, omnia sperat, omnia sustinet.

8 Caritas numquam excidit: sive prophetiæ evacuabuntur, sive linguæ cessabunt, sive scientia destruetur. 
9 Ex parte enim cognoscimus, et ex parte prophetamus. 
10 Cum autem venerit quod perfectum est, evacuabitur quod ex parte est. 
11 Cum essem parvulus, loquebar ut parvulus, sapiebam ut parvulus, cogitabam ut parvulus. Quando autem factus sum vir, evacuavi quæ erant parvuli. 
12 Videmus nunc per speculum in ænigmate: tunc autem facie ad faciem. Nunc cognosco ex parte: tunc autem cognoscam sicut et cognitus sum. 
13 Nunc autem manent fides, spes, caritas, tria hæc: major autem horum est caritas.

----------


## Christian

"He which testifieth these things sayeth, surely I come quickly, Amen, even so, come Lord Jesus" Rev 22:20

----------


## Trillian

Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always preserves."
-- 1 Corinthians 13:4-7

This one has the power to soothe me when all else fails.

Right, Latin! Just above me. I knew that.

----------


## aeroport

Psalm 137:9

Happy he that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the rock.

----------


## ballb

As a non-believer I am free to enjoy the Bible as literature. Only the King James version will do for me. There are so many wonderful passages in it. The whole of the Song Of Solomon is brilliantly poetic. The Book Of Revalations is almost Miltonic. So a single verse is hard to pin down. I would be happy enough though, as a keen hill walker, to have verse 1 of the 121st Psalm on my tombstone. "I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, whence cometh my help"

----------


## bouquin

Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, 
whatsoever things are honest, 
whatsoever things are just, 
whatsoever things are pure, 
whatsoever things are lovely, 
whatsoever things are of good report; 
if there be any virtue, 
and if there be any praise, 
think on these things.
-- Philippians 4:8 (KJV)

----------


## ntropyincarnate

2nd Corinthians 12:9 And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. 

and...

Isaiah 40:30-31 Even the youths shall faint and be weary, and the young men shall utterly fall. But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Dude...I just found out that I have a lot of favorite verses, scriptures, and passages...Mind boggling...O.o

----------


## El Viejo

Rev. 19:16 - And he hath on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS.

Always gave me a chill when I read those words. I got the same feeling seeing "United States" on the side of a rocket as it lifted off.

After 40 years I still don't know what the feeling was about. Awe in the face of power, I suppose, and the excitement that comes from a sense of belonging.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

For me, it would be Ecclesiastes 3:1-8
1There is an appointed time for everything. And there is a time for every event under heaven-- 
2A time to give birth and a time to die;
A time to plant and a time to uproot what is planted. 
3A time to kill and a time to heal;
A time to tear down and a time to build up. 
4A time to weep and a time to laugh;
A time to mourn and a time to dance. 
5A time to throw stones and a time to gather stones;
 A time to embrace and a time to shun embracing. 
6A time to search and a time to give up as lost;
A time to keep and a time to throw away. 
7A time to tear apart and a time to sew together;
A time to be silent and a time to speak. 
8A time to love and a time to hate;
A time for war and a time for peace. 


Somehow, it gives me a sense of comfort knowing that whatever happens in my life, it's bound to teach me something new or to strengthen me as a person.

----------


## mrsmtpspur

One of my favs in the Bible is Philippians 4:13;"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."(NKJV) Another is Psalm 121,verses 1 & 2 says;"I will lift up my eyes to the hills--From whence comes my help? My help comes from the Lord, Who made heaven and earth." Have a great weekend all.

----------


## alakungfu

One of my favourite passages in the Bible, because of its sense of imminence and urgency, is Romans 9:19-26,

"19One of you will say to me: "Then why does God still blame us? For who resists his will?" 20But who are you, O man, to talk back to God? "Shall what is formed say to him who formed it, 'Why did you make me like this?' "[h] 21Does not the potter have the right to make out of the same lump of clay some pottery for noble purposes and some for common use? 
22What if God, choosing to show his wrath and make his power known, bore with great patience the objects of his wrath—prepared for destruction? 23What if he did this to make the riches of his glory known to the objects of his mercy, whom he prepared in advance for glory— 24even us, whom he also called, not only from the Jews but also from the Gentiles? 25As he says in Hosea: 
"I will call them 'my people' who are not my people; 
and I will call her 'my loved one' who is not my loved one,"[i] 26and, 
"It will happen that in the very place where it was said to them, 
'You are not my people,' 
they will be called 'sons of the living God.' "[j]

----------


## Wintermute

I guess a couple of my favorites--from an agnostic standpoint--would be:




> A bastard shall not enter into the congregation of the LORD; even to his tenth generation shall he not enter into the congregation of the LORD. Deu 23:2


I posted this somewhere else, might have been in this thread over a year ago. I'm still not certain what it means. I think it means that if my great-great grandad was born to a couple who were not married, then I have no chance of making it to heaven.

The one preceding this one is even more strange:




> He that is wounded in the stones, or hath his privy member cut off, shall not enter into the congregation of the LORD. Deu 23:1


Is a privy member what I think it is?

Cheers,
Doug

----------


## sharlot

I'm sure a privy member is exactly what you think it is. But what is more interesting is what does 'wounded _in_ the stones' mean? Wounded _by_ the stones might mean a social ostrasization of some kind; such as 'stoning'. But _in_ the stones? 
A translation error? Punishment for being the victim of an accident? Very strange indeed! But it was a strange world 4 thousand years ago...and yet not so very different from where we find ourselves today. It seems Man's inhumanity to Man has not changed despite the coming of Jesus Christ and his message of love and peace. The vengeful Lord of the Old Testament still lives in the hearts of many.

----------


## Wintermute

> It seems Man's inhumanity to Man has not changed despite the coming of Jesus Christ and his message of love and peace. The vengeful Lord of the Old Testament still lives in the hearts of many.


Well said Sharlot. Does this mean that God's plan is failing? I know there is supposed to be a 'second coming' and that God is omnipotent: It's always puzzled that given this, why not just fast forward to the end. Obviously, according to my understanding of Christian lore, there is an final state that the universe will eventually attain. If omnicience and omnipotence are yours, why not just 'make it so' (as Piccard would say)? It's one of the things that keeps me agnostic.




> To her fair works did Nature link
> The human soul that through me ran;
> And much it grieved my heart to think
> What man has made of man.
> 
> Wordsworth


Blessings,
Doug

----------


## sharlot

Proverbs Chap VIII-11
"For wisdom is better than rubies; and all the things that may be desired are not to be compared to it."

----------


## Oniw17

I like ecclesiastes. This guy on a forum recomended that I read it, and I actually did like it immensely afterwads. Very poetic and agreeable.

----------


## Whifflingpin

"I'm sure a privy member is exactly what you think it is. But what is more interesting is what does 'wounded in the stones' mean? "

The stones are adjacent to the privy member, generally. Someone for whom that is no longer true is 'wounded in the stones.'

----------


## teleios

I've always been a fan of James 1:27

"Religion that is pure and undefiled before God, the Father, is this: to visit orphans and widows in their affliction, and to keep oneself unstained from the world." (ESV)

It worries me that so much of Christianity has been shifting from this to more of a "pop culture" sort of foundation, and I try to keep this always close to my heart.

----------


## Sarasvati21

"'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the Lord, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you; plans to give you hope and a future.'"
--Jeremiah 29:11

----------


## Wintermute

> "'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the Lord, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you; plans to give you hope and a future.'"
> --Jeremiah 29:11


Hi Sarasvanti,

That is a good one. It really is all about hope, isn't it? Mine says it a little different:




> For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. Jer 29:11


I'm not sure which version your quote came from, mine is from KJV. And there is a subtle difference. "To give you an expected end" is a little different from "hope". Hope, by my definition means that you are uncertain about the end, but have high expectations. While the other version implies that the end is fully known; knowing for certain would not require hope.

Just an agnostic observation.

Doug

----------


## storyG

My favorite biblical passage is Matthew chapter 12. Jesus talks about hypocrisy and prophecizes the coming of the Queen of the South who lived before as the Queen of Sheba (reincairnation, yes). It's like everything you wanted/needed to know about the bible that Christians never talk about. I especially like Jesus defining evil/unforgiveable damnedness as the blasephemy against the holy spirit 12:31. It is about cults and religion. It is what is most evil when they usurp your spirituality for their evil egos. To me all organized religions are cults, period. The latin root word of the word religio means to bind 12:29. Rules of cults/churches/hypocrites bind back hands, wreck souls.

12:1 At that time Jesus went on the sabbath day through the
corn; and his disciples were an hungred, and began to pluck the
ears of corn, and to eat.
12:2 But when the Pharisees saw [it], they said unto him,
Behold, thy disciples do that which is not lawful to do upon
the sabbath day.
12:3 But he said unto them, Have ye not read what David did,
when he was an hungred, and they that were with him;
12:4 How he entered into the house of God, and did eat the
showbread, which was not lawful for him to eat, neither for
them which were with him, but only for the priests?
12:5 Or have ye not read in the law, how that on the sabbath
days the priests in the temple profane the sabbath, and are
blameless?
12:6 But I say unto you, That in this place is [one] greater
than the temple.
12:7 But if ye had known what [this] meaneth, I will have
mercy, and not sacrifice, ye would not have condemned the
guiltless.
12:8 For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.
12:9 And when he was departed thence, he went into their
synagogue:
12:10 And, behold, there was a man which had [his] hand
withered. And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to heal on
the sabbath days? that they might accuse him.
12:11 And he said unto them, What man shall there be among
you, that shall have one sheep, and if it fall into a pit on
the sabbath day, will he not lay hold on it, and lift [it] out?
12:12 How much then is a man better than a sheep? Wherefore
it is lawful to do well on the sabbath days.
12:13 Then saith he to the man, Stretch forth thine hand. And
he stretched [it] forth; and it was restored whole, like as the
other.
12:14 Then the Pharisees went out, and held a council against
him, how they might destroy him.
12:15 But when Jesus knew [it], he withdrew himself from
thence: and great multitudes followed him, and he healed them
all;
12:16 And charged them that they should not make him known:
12:17 That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias
the prophet, saying,
12:18 Behold my servant, whom I have chosen; my beloved, in
whom my soul is well pleased: I will put my spirit upon him,
and he shall show judgment to the Gentiles.
12:19 He shall not strive, nor cry; neither shall any man
hear his voice in the streets.
12:20 A bruised reed shall he not break, and smoking flax
shall he not quench, till he send forth judgment unto victory.
12:21 And in his name shall the Gentiles trust.
12:22 Then was brought unto him one possessed with a devil,
blind, and dumb: and he healed him, insomuch that the blind and
dumb both spake and saw.
12:23 And all the people were amazed, and said, Is not this
the son of David?
12:24 But when the Pharisees heard [it], they said, This
[fellow] doth not cast out devils, but by Beelzebub the prince
of the devils.
12:25 And Jesus knew their thoughts, and said unto them,
Every kingdom divided against itself is brought to desolation;
and every city or house divided against itself shall not stand:
12:26 And if Satan cast out Satan, he is divided against
himself; how shall then his kingdom stand?
12:27 And if I by Beelzebub cast out devils, by whom do your
children cast [them] out? therefore they shall be your judges.
12:28 But if I cast out devils by the Spirit of God, then the
kingdom of God is come unto you.
12:29 Or else how can one enter into a strong man's house,
and spoil his goods, except he first bind the strong man? and
then he will spoil his house.
12:30 He that is not with me is against me; and he that
gathereth not with me scattereth abroad.
12:31 Wherefore I say unto you, All manner of sin and
blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men: but the blasphemy
[against] the [Holy] Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.
12:32 And whosoever speaketh a word against the Son of man,
it shall be forgiven him: but whosoever speaketh against the
Holy Ghost, it shall not be forgiven him, neither in this
world, neither in the [world] to come.
12:33 Either make the tree good, and his fruit good; or else
make the tree corrupt, and his fruit corrupt: for the tree is
known by [his] fruit.
12:34 O generation of vipers, how can ye, being evil, speak
good things? for out of the abundance of the heart the mouth
speaketh.
12:35 A good man out of the good treasure of the heart
bringeth forth good things: and an evil man out of the evil
treasure bringeth forth evil things.
12:36 But I say unto you, That every idle word that men shall
speak, they shall give account thereof in the day of judgment.
12:37 For by thy words thou shalt be justified, and by thy
words thou shalt be condemned.
12:38 Then certain of the scribes and of the Pharisees
answered, saying, Master, we would see a sign from thee.
12:39 But he answered and said unto them, An evil and
adulterous generation seeketh after a sign; and there shall no
sign be given to it, but the sign of the prophet Jonas:
12:40 For as Jonas was three days and three nights in the
whale's belly; so shall the Son of man be three days and three
nights in the heart of the earth.
12:41 The men of Nineveh shall rise in judgment with this
generation, and shall condemn it: because they repented at the
preaching of Jonas; and, behold, a greater than Jonas [is]
here.
12:42 The queen of the south shall rise up in the judgment
with this generation, and shall condemn it: for she came from
the uttermost parts of the earth to hear the wisdom of Solomon;
and, behold, a greater than Solomon [is] here.
12:43 When the unclean spirit is gone out of a man, he
walketh through dry places, seeking rest, and findeth none.
12:44 Then he saith, I will return into my house from whence
I came out; and when he is come, he findeth [it] empty, swept,
and garnished.
12:45 Then goeth he, and taketh with himself seven other
spirits more wicked than himself, and they enter in and dwell
there: and the last [state] of that man is worse than the
first. Even so shall it be also unto this wicked generation.
12:46 While he yet talked to the people, behold, [his] mother
and his brethren stood without, desiring to speak with him.
12:47 Then one said unto him, Behold, thy mother and thy
brethren stand without, desiring to speak with thee.
12:48 But he answered and said unto him that told him, Who is
my mother? and who are my brethren?
12:49 And he stretched forth his hand toward his disciples,
and said, Behold my mother and my brethren!
12:50 For whosoever shall do the will of my Father which is
in heaven, the same is my brother, and sister, and mother.

----------


## storyG

With that in mind, have you read any of the non-canonical books - books that were rejected by the Holy Roman Church?[/QUOTE]


I have read the Book of Enoch. Very interesting. It supposedly supports the widely spread theory that the fallen angles in Genesis that took the daughters of earth/men for wife were actually extraterrestrials. The fell from the sky/heaven, get it? I am in agreement with the folks that support that theory. Basically Enoch repeats the Genesis story and sort of nutshells some of the rest of the bible-- sort of. It is available online in its entirety for free or you can buy a bound copy. I think you have to put something like "The Book of Enoch complete text" in your search engine to find it.

I find some of those Ecclesiastes quotes very spooky and dark. I sometimes think parts of the bible were written by the devil himself. I am very suspicious that way. I like Jesus, though. . . Makes me see why Jesus is the saviour anyway. 

By the way, One Raven, is that a picture of Charles Manson?

I like the poeticness of the KJV myself. Having done time with Shakespeare the language doesn't bother me much anymore as far as readability goes. It is better that than the dry stilted translations-- sound like death to me. Maybe I am just used to iKJV by now and I like consistency for comparisons sake.

Boy, what a lot of stuff to wade through this whole thread. I like when people express why they liked stuff rather than just post quotes. I like to hear your rational. Give me a reason to read the quote.

----------


## Drkshadow03

I see we are rather New Testament heavy. That's cool. I'll pick one of my favorite lines from the Hebrew Bible.

"We must all die; we are like water that is poured out on the ground and cannot be gathered up." - II Samuel 14:14

Probably one of the most powerful lines about death in the entire Bible. It comes from the JPS Tanakh translation.

----------


## Wintermute

> "We must all die; we are like water that is poured out on the ground and cannot be gathered up." - II Samuel 14:14
> 
> Probably one of the most powerful lines about death in the entire Bible. It comes from the JPS Tanakh translation.


Hi Drkshadow,

Being agnostic and sort of literal minded I'm not sure I understand why this is a powerful line. This morning, prior to leaving for work, I went out an watered a little vegetable garden i've started--I poured water on the ground. The water, from all that I know, is gathered up by my plants--say my tomatoes. In the next few weeks, I will gather these and eat them. The water they contain will, in a sense, be returned to me.

In fact, the entire water cycle of the planet is a closed system and is indeed 'gathered up' by nature. Very few H2O molecules actually leave the planet.

So, how is spilling water on the ground like death?

Doug

----------


## Drkshadow03

Well, I only quoted part of the line. The full line at II Samuel 14:13 - 14 reads as follows:

*13: And the woman said, "why then have you planned the like against God's people? In making this pronouncement, Your Majesty condemns himself in that Your Majesty does not bring back his own banished one. 14: We must all die; we are like water that is poured out on the ground and cannot be gathered up. God will not take away the life of one who makes plans so that no one may be kept banished.*

In this biblical scene a clever woman from Tekoa has been sent by Joab the king's advisor to convince King David to forgive his banished son, Absalom. This figure is in fact where William Faulkner got the title for his book, "Absolom! Absolom!" Well, actually the line comes from David's lament when in fact his son is eventually killed (if I remember correctly).

The line that I quoted implores the king to forgive his son basically because as we might say today, "life is too short." It's particularly too short to live in anger and grief at the people you love. Let's look at it again with this in mind:

"We must all die; we are like water that is poured out on the ground and cannot be gathered up." - II Samuel 14:14 (in part).

The Bible should always be read in context. The Ancient Israelites lived in extremely arrid land where it was difficult to grow plants and water was probably an extremely precious commodity. For example, this explains why the Garden of Eden, a veritable paradise of lush green and fruits, is a kind of paradise. This also puts the line into context. Since water would've been precious to them, the line is connecting that symbolic value of "preciousness" with life, while still recognizing we all must die at some point (every single human being on this planet, from kings to the poorest woman and man). 

So in context within the Hebrew Bible, it is a line that suggests, "life is too short to hold on to anger and grief, revenge and sorrow." In social-cultural-historical context it's extremely existential in that all people must eventually die and life like water is a precious commodity to be held onto as long as possible. As we age our life is slowly poured out of us, until we are empty (at which point we die).

Now does the line make sense? And do you see why I like it so much?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wintermute

> Now does the line make sense? And do you see why I like it so much?


Yes indeed Drk, thanks for spending the time to explain it to me. I'm still a little uncertain of why a believer would consider life precious since what awaits her afterwards is seemingly so much more precious, but that's a different topic. Thanks again.

Doug

----------


## NickAdams

> 5 Now Rebekah was listening as Isaac spoke to his son Esau. When Esau left for the open country to hunt game and bring it back, 6 Rebekah said to her son Jacob, "Look, I overheard your father say to your brother Esau, 7 'Bring me some game and prepare me some tasty food to eat, so that I may give you my blessing in the presence of the LORD before I die.' 8 Now, my son, listen carefully and do what I tell you: 9 Go out to the flock and bring me two choice young goats, so I can prepare some tasty food for your father, just the way he likes it. 10 Then take it to your father to eat, so that he may give you his blessing before he dies." 
> 
> 11 Jacob said to Rebekah his mother, "But my brother Esau is a hairy man, and I'm a man with smooth skin. 12 What if my father touches me? I would appear to be tricking him and would bring down a curse on myself rather than a blessing." 
> 
> 13 His mother said to him, "My son, let the curse fall on me. Just do what I say; go and get them for me."
> 
> 14 So he went and got them and brought them to his mother, and she prepared some tasty food, just the way his father liked it. 15 Then Rebekah took the best clothes of Esau her older son, which she had in the house, and put them on her younger son Jacob. 16 She also covered his hands and the smooth part of his neck with the goatskins. 17 Then she handed to her son Jacob the tasty food and the bread she had made. 
> 
> 18 He went to his father and said, "My father." 
> ...


I find this story funny. I always picture Woody Allen as Jacob, with poorly placed patches of sheep hair on his face and hands and his brothers clothes are way too big for him. :FRlol:

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Yes indeed Drk, thanks for spending the time to explain it to me. I'm still a little uncertain of why a believer would consider life precious since what awaits her afterwards is seemingly so much more precious, but that's a different topic. Thanks again.
> 
> Doug


Ah, but I'm a Jew, not a Christian. I don't necessarily believe in heaven or at least I don't believe that life isn't as equally a gift from God and equally as precious. More explanation can be found at my blog post here, which elaborates om a post I did here on this forum: http://beyondassumptions.wordpress.c...s-the-messiah/

----------


## DapperDrake

"...the fruit of the spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control" - Galatians 5:22

I don't have a good reason (theologically) for this being my favourite but it is the verse written on a bookmark given to me by my primary school teacher (16 years ago) and I guess its one of the things that eventually lead me to Christianity. Also I think it gave me a glimpse of what Christianity was about, I didn't understand it at all at the time other than the concept that there was a God.

Kind of ironic really that something simple like that would get through to me when both my infants and secondary schools were C of E, which meant hymns and bible readings every morning. The bible readings were pretty much exclusively old testament though and to me it was just a bunch of odd stories with complicated moral lessons.

----------


## djy78usa

Isaiah 6:8 
Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, 
"Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" 
And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"

----------


## Wintermute

> Isaiah 6:8 
> Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, 
> "Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" 
> And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"


Hi Djy,

Might I ask why this is your favorite passage from the Bible? I was hoping you'd include a sentence or two giving some insight into why you like it so.

Now I did learn something from your post. I read a bit of the section in Isaiah that you quoted from. I found out what a seraphim is. Apparently its an angel that is fond of saying things like, "'Holy, holy, holy is the Lord God Almighty. . ." 

Now from what I can gather, the speaker of the quote is offering to go into the land and make people fat and lazy so that the society eventually dies out. Is this right? Why? Is the Lord saying basically that these folks are refusing to accept him/her/it as the creator of the universe and as such need to be smited? I wonder if that is an vision of what is happening today--folks to seem to be getting fatter?

Cheers,
Doug

----------


## djy78usa

Hi Doug. This verse is my favorite because it illustrates my favorite of the U.S. Army's values, selfless service. Isaiah, without being pressed into service, volunteers for a difficult task that others refused. I must admit that I am no expert on the Bible, and I might be taking this verse somewhat out of context, but the words really speak to mindset of many of my fellow soldiers. I can't count the number of times I've heard a chaplain quote Isaiah  :Smile:

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Hi Doug. This verse is my favorite because it illustrates my favorite of the U.S. Army's values, selfless service. Isaiah, without being pressed into service, volunteers for a difficult task that others refused. I must admit that I am no expert on the Bible, and I might be taking this verse somewhat out of context, but the words really speak to mindset of many of my fellow soldiers. I can't count the number of times I've heard a chaplain quote Isaiah


Thanks for the perspective. That gives the line a whole new dimension I never thought about. 

Also thanks for serving and defending our country!

----------


## fragilistik

"For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat." - II Thessalonians 3:10

It's really hard to put into words what this verse means to me. All I can say is that it agrees with my life-long belief that everyone should contribute to their environment - their home, their community, their city, their state, their country, their planet.

----------


## chckn648

Psalm 27: 1 "The Lord is my light and my salvation- so why should I be afraid? The Lord is my fortress, protecting me from danger, so why should I tremble?" (New Living Translation)

Also, Proverbs 27:14 "A loud and cheerful greeting early in the morning will be taken as a curse!"

----------


## Wintermute

> Also, Proverbs 27:14 "A loud and cheerful greeting early in the morning will be taken as a curse!"


Hi chckn648,

Could you please take a few minutes to explain what this quote means to you? I've been thinking about it-I even went back and read Proverbs 27-and for the life of me I don't know what it means.

Does it mean that we shouldn't be cheerful in the morning? That seems rather silly, so I assume there is something deeper. Is it ok to be quiet and cheerful? How about loud and depressed? And by a 'curse', what exactly does that mean?

The line before this one, Proverbs 27:13 reads:

"Take his garment that is surety for a stranger, and take a pledge of him for a strange woman."

And the one following, Proverbs 27:15 says:

"A continual dropping in a very rainy day and a contentious woman are alike."

Are these related? 

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Doug

----------


## alakungfu

This passage assures us that justice will be wholely served.

I tell you the truth, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished. 

Matthew 5:18

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Hi chckn648,
> 
> Could you please take a few minutes to explain what this quote means to you? I've been thinking about it-I even went back and read Proverbs 27-and for the life of me I don't know what it means.
> 
> Does it mean that we shouldn't be cheerful in the morning? That seems rather silly, so I assume there is something deeper. Is it ok to be quiet and cheerful? How about loud and depressed? And by a 'curse', what exactly does that mean?
> 
> The line before this one, Proverbs 27:13 reads:
> 
> "Take his garment that is surety for a stranger, and take a pledge of him for a strange woman."
> ...


Doug,

I'm not chckn648, but I'll attempt to answer your question. 

For starters my translation in the Tanakh: The Jewish Bible reads differently:
 
"He who greets his fellow loudly early in the morning shall have it reckoned to him as a curse." - Proverbs 27:14.

The reasoning behind this seems more obvious. If you greet someone loudly in the morning you might disturb your neighbors who may be sleeping. Also, it might come off as a form of bragging. You're trying to show off who you know, the importance of what your speaking about, etc. (it's a kind of ostentation). That's how I would read it. To be fair, I have not read a lot of Biblical scholarship on this section so I'm sort of working completely in the dark myself.

It's not greeting someone in the morning that is in and of itself wrong. It is the "loud" part.

----------


## hellsapoppin

In the New Testament, parishioners are told not to pray ostentatiously in the temples but to do so quietly in one's closet. The key, I believe, is that when you confer blessings, do so quietly, without any form of ostentatious pretensions. Otherwise, it shows a lack of humility.

----------

